# Nobody Knows You



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

My take on the Jimmy Cox classic. An attempt at some cool blues on a hot day.








"_My take on the Jimmy Cox classic. In my opinion one of the great blues/Americana songs of all time. It says so much, in only 3 minutes. Enjoy. Recorded at my home studio, live, into a Shure mv88 mic and an iPhone 6 plus. Trimmed in QuickTime_"


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

The little chuckle before the lead is pure icing.
Nicely done.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

laristotle said:


> The little chuckle before the lead is pure icing.
> Nicely done.


Cheers. I thought I'd messed up a part. Can't fix live in the mix


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Good choice , and done well thanks !


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I clapped when you finished


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

VG. There some good jamming there.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Always loved that song... and love your interpretation too ! ;-)


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn you're good! Great job.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Was nicely surprised. Well done.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job..


----------

